# The lyrics thread!



## AdmiralAK (Feb 16, 2002)

well here is a thread to post  lyrics from songs you like 

I will start off with:
Artist: Alizee - Titel: Moi lolita 

                    Moi je m'appelle Lolita 
                    Lo ou bien Lola 
                    Du pareil au mme 
                    Moi je m'appelle Lolita 
                    Quand je rve aux loups 
                    C'est Lola qui saigne 
                    Quand fourche ma langue 
                    J'ai l un fou rire 
                    Aussi fou qu'un phnomne 
                    Je m'appelle Lolita 
                    Lo de vie, lo aux amours diluviennes 

                    {Refrain:} 
                    C'est pas ma faute 
                    Et quand je donne ma langue au chat 
                    Je vois les autres 
                    Tout prts  se jeter sur moi 
                    C'est pas ma faute  moi 
                    Si j'entends tout autour de moi 
                    Hello, helli, t'es A (L.O.L.I.T.A.) 
                    Moi Lolita 

                    Moi je m'appelle Lolita 
                    Collgienne aux bas 
                    Bleus de mthylne 
                    Moi je m'appelle Lolita 
                    Colreuse et pas 
                    Mi-coton, mi-laine 
                    Motus et bouche qui n'dit pas 
                    A maman que je 
                    Suis un phnomne 
                    Je m'appelle Lolita 
                    Lo de vie, lo aux amours diluviennes 

                    {Refrain, x2} 

                    LO-LI-TA {x8} 

                    {Refrain, x3} 

Anyone need a translation, or will you guys be ok with babelfish ?


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Feb 16, 2002)

Outkast!!!!!!!!

Okay, here we go

Yeah I'm afraid, like I'm scared as a dog
But I've got a new song, and I want y'all to sang alooooooong
Sang aloooooooooong..
See this is the way that we walk on a sunny, day
when it's rainin inside and you're, all alooooooooone
All aloooooooooone - yeah!

Cause the whole, world, loves it when you don't get down
(Bah bah-da, bah bah bah-da da)
And the whole, world, loves it when you make that sound
(Bah bah-da, bah bah bah-da da)
And the whole, world, loves it when you're in the news
(Bah bah-da, bah bah bah-da da)
And the whole, world, loves it when you sang the blues
(Bah bah-da, bah bah bah-da da)


Take a little trip, hater pack up yo' mind
Look forward not behind, then you'll see what you find
I caught a sucker dyin cause he thought could rhyme
Now if his momma is a quarter daughter must be a dime
I gotta meet her, don't take no shorts I don't use abbrevi-
-ation, I don't even play the radio neither
Only if I need to know the sports or the weather
I'm a cool type of brother but yep, your head I'll sever
from the neck - see ain't nuttin changed, hit the stage
Set a date sucker, in battle we can engage
I'll slice you, wife you, marry you, divorce you
Throw the Porsche at you, is what I'm forced to do
With my back against the wall, crack his back y'all
Naw, it ain't went nowhere like havin hair with stylin gel in it
Throw a curl in it
Dread that nappy shit up, throw a shell in it
Whatever floats your boat, or finds your lost remote
And this for dem niggaz workin at the airpo't
who got laid off, I take my shades off
If you look straight in my eyes, you still might see a disguise
Because the whole, whole, world, world

[Chorus]

Player I grind, my focus is crime
Raw with the rhyme, I'm slick with the slime
My words are diamonds dug out a mine
Spit 'em, polish, look how they shine
Glitter, glisten, gloss, floss
I catch a beat runnin like Randy Moss
Ride dat bitch off like a brand new horse
I'm rollin my stone, gatherin no moss
Mami I'm comin I hope you get off
Or rock your own boat like Aaliyah then talk
Back, back, forth, forth
Get that sailor on course, course
Make that track a corpse, corpse
Rap, roll, utterly rocked
with my mouth to the mic and my hand on my cock
Cadillac OutKast just won't stop

Turn on the TV and everything is lookin dismal
Went in the bathroom medicine cabinet Pepto-Bismal
Need it for my stomach cause my tummy kinda aches
like a junkie on withdrawal, fresh up off the plate
Wait, back to the enemy of the state
is the Republicans or Democratic candidate
Debate, now even the black box hold the fate
Clueless like Shaggy and Scooby befo' commercial break
Hate, extreme prejudice, let's dismiss this
If you want to you can dub it to your hit list
I know you gon' to, we in this to replenish yo' musical wish list
When it come to this music we stay relentless
Pursuing all that's pursuable
Doing God's willing all things that are doable
The only liable limitation is yourself
Dre set it on the right and I'll set it on the left, cause

[Chorus]


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Feb 16, 2002)

T.V.... what should I see? Tell me who should I be. T.V.... what do I need? Tell me who to believe. Fallacious cognitions, spewed from televisions, do mold our desisions. So stop and take a look and you'll see what I see now...


----------



## simX (Feb 16, 2002)

BallmerFunk
-- sung by Steve Ballmer
-- created by iTools member "jcarusone"
-- http://homepage.mac.com/jcarusone/iMovieTheater2.html

Developers developers developers developers
Developers developers developers developers
Developers developers developers developers
Developers developers developers developers
Developers developers developers developers
Developers developers developers developers
Developers developers developers developers
Developers developers developers developers
Developers developers developers developers
Developers developers developers developers
*high pitched scream* *high pitched scream* *scream* *scream* *scream*
Cmooooon! *high pitched scream*
Cuh-cuh-cuh-come on!!! Come on!
*high pitched scream*
Come ooooooooon!
*scream* *scream* *scream* *scream* *scream* *scream* *scream* *scream*
Developers developers developers developers
Developers developers developers developers
Developers developers developers developers

Developers developers developers developers
Developers developers developers developers
Developers developers developers developers
Developers developers developers developers
Who said sit down?
I have four words for you:
Developers developers developers developers
*scream* Come on! *scream*
Come on.  Get up!  Give it up!  Come on!
Woooooo!
Come on!  Give it up for me!!!
Wooooooo! Wooooooooooo!
Come OOOOOONNNNNN!

Developers developers developers developers
Developers developers developers developers
Developers developers developers developers
Developers developers developers developers
Developers developers developers developers
Developers developers developers developers
Developers developers developers developers
Developers developers developers developers
Developers developers developers developers
Developers developers developers developers
Developers developers developers developers
Developers developers developers developers
Developers developers developers developers
Developers developers developers developers
Developers developers developers developers
Developers developers developers developers
Developers developers developers developers
Developers developers developers developers
Developers developers developers developers
Developers developers developers developers

I...
LOVE...
THIS...
COMPANY...
YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAHHHHHHHHHHH!


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Feb 16, 2002)

Its all been saved, with exception for the right parts...
Its all been seen, with the exception for what could be...


----------



## Klink (Feb 17, 2002)

Artist: Hendrix Jimi
Album: Axis: Bold As Love
Song: IF 6 WAS 9

YEAH SING THE SONG BRO'

IF THE SUN REFUSE TO SHINE
I DON'T MIND, I DON'T MIND
IF THE MOUNTAINS FELL IN THE SEA
LET IT BE, IT AIN'T ME
ALRIGHT
'CAUSE I GOT MY OWN WORLD TO LOOK THROUGH
AND I, AND I AIN'T GONNA COPY YOU

NOW IF A 6 TURNED OUT TO BE 9
I DON'T MIND, I DON'T MIND
ALRIGHT, IF ALL THE HIPPIES CUT OFF ALL THEIR HAIR
I DON'T CARE, I DON'T CARE
DIG 'CAUSE I GOT MY OWN WORLD TO LIVE THROUGH
AND I AIN'T GONNA COPY YOU

WHITE COLLARED CONSERVATIVE FLASHING DOWN THE STREET
POINTING THEIR PLASTIC FINGER AT ME
THEY'RE HOPING SOON MY KIND WILL DROP AND DIE
BUT I'M GONNA WAVE MY FREAK FLAG HIGH, HIGH!

WAVE ON, WAVE ON

HA HA
FALL MOUNTAINS JUST DON'T FALL ON ME
GO AHEAD ON MR. BUSINESS MAN YOU CAN'T DRESS LIKE ME
SING ON BROTHER PLAY ON DRUMMER

SO LET ME LIVE MY LIFE THE WAY I WANT TO
YEAH
SING ON BROTHER PLAY ON


----------



## tagliatelle (Feb 17, 2002)

Looking out of my window,
seeing a bird
in green grass.
Thinking of love,
not a word
in the glass.
Now,
I hear the world
in my place.
You show me
how to do the war.
Seeing your face...
You put me down.
You're my star.
It's always day.
always day
day
You
You're
You're my star.
You put me down...
Seeing your face.
You show me
how to do the war.
Now,
I hear the world
in my place.
Thinking of love,
not a word
in the glass.
Looking out of my window,
seeing a bird
in green grass.
Looking out of my window,
seeing a bird
in green grass.
Thinking of love,
not a word
in the glass.
Now,
I hear the world
in my place.
You show me
how to do the war,
seeing your face...


----------



## Alexandert (Feb 17, 2002)

How bout something dutch, Hervé? 

Hänschen klein, ging allein,
in die weite Welt hinnein!
...   


Another try:

Alle meine Entchen,
schwimmen auf dem See.
Schwimmen auf dem See.
Köpfchen unters wasser,
Schwänzchen in die höh!   I apologise for this!


----------



## mrfluffy (Feb 17, 2002)

Artist - system of a down
song - soil
album - s/t

"why the f*ck did you take him away from us you mother F*CKERS, F*CKERS, F*CKERS"

not very big or clever i know, but a great song.


----------



## Alexandert (Feb 17, 2002)

If I would report this to the moderator.........would you call your ne account.........mrfluffy_G4???


----------



## mrfluffy (Feb 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Alexandert _
> *If I would report this to the moderator.........would you call your ne account.........mrfluffy_G4???    *


I was quoting lyrics, which is within the subject of the thread, it's my excuse and i'm sticking to it.

Look out for mrfluffy_68030_33mhz


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Feb 17, 2002)

she likes to read
i like tv
she's checking out my good friend steve (er)
she likes a beer
i like a shot
her parents think i'm selling pot
she likes the boys in the band
she rollerblades down the strand
when i pinch her butt in public
she complains
the best years of my life washed
down the...
i like to drive
she wants to walk
she caught me jacking in my sock
i like to drink
she likes to dance
i'm drunk again
off come my pants
she likes the boys in the band
i dig the surf / she likes the sand
when i come home late she's got
that look
i'm not talkin' bout that
jordache look
for you i'd do it
just for you i'd do it
i would wash my car
get a job
odor eaters for my shoes
for you i'd do it
for you
for you
i guess our eyes
will never meet
mark, please put down
the toilet seat
she likes to kiss
i'd like to fuck
all her friends
think i'm a schmuck
she did the boys in the band
i guess i'll be a single man
i used to want to sleep in
she'd complain
the best years of my life washed
down the drain
i'll wash my car
get a job
odor eaters for my shoes
i'll recycle all my beer cans
like i promised i would do
i will cancel my subscriptions
to juggs and beaver hunt
just for you i'll do it
just for you - for you


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 17, 2002)

hehehe, herve's lyrics are interestig ;-)
Hey alex how about something from germany?
I have been trying to find the lyrics to "Made in Germany" by afrob but I can't, perhaps you can help out 


Here is my pick of the day:
Artist: Modern Talking
Song: You're my heart, you're my soul
Album: back for good

Deep in my heart - there's a fire - a burning heart.
Deep in my heart - there's a desire - for a start.
I'm dying in emotion.
It's my world in fantasy.
I'm living in my, living in my dreams.

You're my heart, you're my soul.
I'll keep it shining everywhere I go.
You're my heart, you're my soul.
I'll be holding you forever.
Stay with you together.

You're my heart, you're my soul.
Yeah, I'm feeling that our love will grow.
You're my heart, you're my soul.
That's the only thing I really know.

Let's close the door, and believe my burning heart.
Feeling alright come on open up your heart.
Keep the candles burning.
Let your body melt in mine.
I'm living in my, living in my dreams.

You're my heart, you're my soul.
I'll keep it shining everywhere I go.
You're my heart, you're my soul.
I'll be holding you forever.
Stay with you together.

You're my heart, you're my soul.
Yeah, I'm feeling that our love will grow.
You're my heart, you're my soul.
That's the only thing I really know.

You're my heart, you're my soul.
I'll keep it shining everywhere I go.
You're my heart, you're my soul.
I'll be holding you forever.
Stay with you together.

You're my heart, you're my soul.
Yeah, I'm feeling that our love will grow.
You're my heart, you're my soul.
That's the only thing I really know.


----------



## wdw_ (Feb 17, 2002)

I have 2 songs.

*1st song*

Artist: Korn
Song: Pretty

So, so round wait but I dont realize, now my legs broke the pain between her thighs.

I see her pretty face smashed against the bathroom floor.
What a disgrace who do I feel sorry for?

Skin so cold, how could someone steal life, takes the blame, wait I got some shit to say.

I see her pretty face smashed against the bathroom floor.
What a disgrace who do I feel sorry for?
Slashed and raped, not again this is some real crime.
What a pretty face who do I feel sorry for?

RIGHT something NOW rips my HEART and takes MY soul. I WAIT to lay NOW I feel HATE inside TAKE my soul away, away.

I see your pretty face smashed against the bathroom floor.
What a disgrace who do I feel sorry for?
Slashed and raped, not again this is some real crime.
What a pretty face who do I feel sorry for?




*2nd song*

Artist: Korn
Song: A.D.I.D.A.S.

Honestly, somehow it always seems that I'm dreaming' of something that I can never be
It doesn't bother to me, 'cause I will always be that pimp that I see in all of my fantasies 

I don't know your fucking name.
So what, let's.

Screaming to be the only way that I can truly be free from my fucked up realities,
So I turn and stroke it harder, 'cause it's so fun to see my face staring back at me. 

I don't know your fucking name.
So what, let's fuck. 

All day I dream about sex
All day I dream about fuckin'


All Day I Dream About fuckin' 


All day I dream about sex
Yes, all day I dream about sex
And all day I dream about sex
Yes, all day I dream about sex
And all day I dream about sex
Yes, all day I dream about sex
And all day I dream about sex
Yes all day I dream about sex

All day I dream about sex
All day I dream about fuckin'

All day I dream about sex
All day I dream about fuckin'




Those are two of my favorite songs.


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Feb 17, 2002)

ya can't report that to the webmaster/moderator either! admiral gave us permission to paste the lyrics we liked!

go admiral!


----------



## Alexandert (Feb 17, 2002)

I dont know this song admiral! Tell me more of it! OK now here is mine:

Limp Bizkit, Hot Dog;


Ladies and gentleman!
Introducing....the chocolat starfish.......and the hot dog flavoured water!
bring it on.............yeah......get the fuck up!
Yeah.......check........one, two!
Its a fucked up world and a fucked up place,
everybodys just bud a fucked up face,
fucked up dreams,
fucked up lives,
a fucked up kid,
with a fucked up knife,
fucked up moms,
fucked up dads,
and a fucked up cop,
with a fucked up ???,
fucked up job,
a fucked up pay,
and your fucked up boss,
is a fucked up gay,
fucked up dress,
a fucked up ?????,
while lethals in the back with a fucked up ????,

Hey....its on.....everybody knows its on! x2

It is a shame that you cant say fuck!
Fucks just a word and its all fucked up!
Like a fucked up punk,
with a fucked up mouth,
A nine inch nail that gets knocked the fuck out!
fucked up bates,
have fucked up sex,
they've got tiddies, ???
On a fucked up chest!
We're all fucked up,
So what you wanna do,
with fucked up me and fucked up you???

(REFRAIN)
You wanna fuck me like an animal???
You like to burn me on the inside???
You like to think that im a perfect drug?
Just know that nothing you do.... Will bring you closer to me!

Aint like a bitch....what?
A fucked up bitch,
a fucked up .....
with a fucked up .....
A fucked up ........



Can somebody go on??? There are more than 60 fucks in this song! I LOVE IT!


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 17, 2002)

1) Only one song per post
2) If you post one song, you cant post another one unless someone else poss after you (no spamming)
3) You can post lyrics with profanity in them, but please be sensible and pick out songs that are at least a little decent.
4) hmmm addendum to rule #3, profane lyrics only after you post 2 non profane lyrics prior to that. (lol )



to alex:  you dont know afrob ?????????


----------



## edX (Feb 17, 2002)

Pirate Looks at Forty
"This is a song, I guess I wrote this for an old friend of mine a few years back who could just not seem to find his occupation in the twentieth century. So he just chose to live in a fantasy world. And then I looked at him I went, Well what the hell's wrong with that? So if this song has been able to ease your pain ever so slightly, I'm glad I wrote it 'cause that's what it's for. It's called Pirate Looks at Forty." 

Mother, mother ocean, I have heard you call 
Wanted to sail upon your waters since I was three feet tall 
You've seen it all, you've seen it all 

Watched the men who rode you switch from sail to steam 
In your belly you can hold the treasures few have ever seen 
Most of 'em dreams, most of 'em dreams 

Yes, I am a pirate, two hundred years too late 
The cannons don't thunder, there's nothin' to plunder 
I'm an over-forty victim of fate 
Arriving too late, arriving too late 

But I've done a bit of smugglin', I've run my share of grass 
Made enough money to buy Miami, but I pissed it away so fast 
Never meant to last, never meant to last 

I have been drunk now for over two weeks, 
Passed out and I rallied and I sprung a few leaks 
But I've got stop wishin', got to go fishin' 
I'm down to rock bottom again 
Just a few friends, just a few friends 

"Nice to see all of our friends every year. Thank you 
friends." 

Now I go for younger women, lived with several awhile 
Though I ran 'em away, they'd come back one day 
And I still could manage a smile 
Sure takes a while, just takes a while 

Mother, mother ocean, after all my years I've found 
Occupational hazard being my occupation's just not around 
Feel like I've drowned, but I won't wear a frown 
Feel like I've drowned, I'm gonna go check out 
Peachtree Street somewhere downtown


----------



## Embermage (Feb 17, 2002)

In the day we sweat it out in the streets of a runaway American dream
At night we ride through mansions of glory in suicide machines
Sprung from cages out on highway 9,
Chrome wheeled, fuel injected and steppin' out over the line
Baby this town rips the bones from your back
It's a death trap, it's a suicide rap
We gotta get out while we're young
`Cause tramps like us, baby we were born to run

Wendy let me in I wanna be your friend
I want to guard your dreams and visions
Just wrap your legs round these velvet rims
and strap your hands across my engines
Together we could break this trap
We'll run till we drop, baby we'll never go back
Will you walk with me out on the wire
`Cause baby I'm just a scared and lonely rider
But I gotta find out how it feels
I want to know if love is wild, girl I want to know if love is real

Beyond the Palace hemi-powered drones scream down the boulevard
The girls comb their hair in rearview mirrors
And the boys try to look so hard
The amusement park rises bold and stark
Kids are huddled on the beach in a mist
I wanna die with you Wendy on the streets tonight
In an everlasting kiss

The highway's jammed with broken heroes on a last chance power drive
Everybody's out on the run tonight but there's no place left to hide
Together Wendy we'll live with the sadness
I'll love you with all the madness in my soul
Someday girl I don't know when we're gonna get to that place
Where we really want to go and we'll walk in the sun
But till then tramps like us baby we were born to run


----------



## .dev.lqd (Feb 17, 2002)

Oh rose, thou art sick.
Seduce, let loose, the vision and the void.

Blood suckle and honey suck. 
Oh rose, thou art sick. 
Oh- 
the vision and the void.
The blood sickle cuts the honey suck.
Oh, rose, thou art.
sick.

In little children's heavy heads.
My dreams erupt while in my bed.
Innocence is innocence is
innocence is dripping, red.

In dreams, I walk with you.
In dreams I talk with you.
In dreams you're mine.
All of the time.

Heads on fire and drunken lights.
Days devoired by hungry nights.
In love's secret domain.
This is mad love. 
This is mad love.
In love's secret domain.

Sweet tortures fly on mystery 
wings.
Pure evil is when flowers sing.
My heart,
My heart-
My heart is a rose.
This is mad love, Oh
This is mad love.
In love's secret
domain.

Give sanity a longer leash, but
Some of us have sharper teeth.
In love's secret domain.

In dreams I walk with you.
In dreams I talk with you
In dreams. 
You're mine 
All of time time.

Oh rose, Thou art sick.
The invisible worm.
The vision and the void.
The blood sickle cuts.
And the honey sucks.

Oh rose, thou art sick.


----------



## Izzy (Feb 17, 2002)

You come into the threshold / Of another starless night of fear / You're running from the demons / That would drag you down again / Illusions of the world are spinning / Out of time and frame and synchronicity //you're so sad, you're such a sad-eyed girl / You're so sad, in your own sub-plot // What is, what is this, this mess of my existence is / All these politics of life and death and relevance / It's my existence // Another morning / It comes running up your bedpost with the wind / You face yourself just like you always do / Time and time again / The mortal coil of image / Inner peace and satisfaction //  And so you keep it on the down-low / Hiding all the secrets that are down below / And so you keep it on the down-low / Tell me baby, was it worth it all? //Oh just take it all, make it work and make some sense / just take it all, You're my existence/ You're my existence --Kevin Max, 'Existence'


----------



## Alexandert (Feb 18, 2002)

Sure I know Afrob!  
But I dont know this song!


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 18, 2002)

Alex 
If you know afrob then "Made in Germany" should be a walk in teh park for you  it was the title track of his album lol ;-)  Same album that has "bist du", "der afroasiate" and "wenn ich" to name a few 

ok todays track:

Artist : Nek
Song title:Sei Grande

    Ê

                   Lyrics
 Ogni passo, ogni faccia, ogni cosa che fai
    Ogni volta e' un massacro se tu te ne vai
Si lo so che mi piace fermarmi a pensarti
    Ma se posso toccarti funziona di piu'.
    E non serve spiegarti la storia che sei
  [le parole son senza ritorno lo sai]
  Preferisco appoggiare le labbra alle tue
  [col respiro che si agita contro le mie]
 Non mi va di parlare di ieri
   Con la vita non ci sto mai pari
Tu sei molto diversa dagli altri, dai di piu'.

 CHORUS:
A pensarci bene il bello di te
 E' che viaggi sempre sulle mie frequenze, sei grande
 Ed in certe cose sei come me
 Non t'accontenti di essere una tra tante, sei grande

 Ed do molto rispetto per ogni tua idea
 [non la voglio cambiare per pazzesca che sia]
Non ti stresso per farti piu' simile a me
[che se fossi diversa non saresti piu' te]
 Poi nessuno conosce nessuno
Non si sa mai con chi stai, pero'

 CHORUS:

A pensarci bene il bello di te
E' che viaggi sempre sulle mie frequenze, sei grande
 Prendi quel che serve fino che c'e'
Mi dai tanto e non te ne accorgi neanche
Sei grande, ma grande

CHORUS (x2):
A pensarci bene il bello di te
 E' che viaggi sempre sulle mie frequenze, sei grande
  Ed in certe cose sei come me
Non t'accontenti di essere una tra tante, sei grande


now anyone want a translation ?


----------



## Alexandert (Feb 18, 2002)

I HATE HIP-HOP!!!


----------



## Klink (Feb 18, 2002)

Artist: The Beatles
Album: Revolver
Title: Taxman


Let me tell you how it will be
There's one for you, nineteen for me
'cause I'm the taxman,
yeah, I'm the taxman

Should five percent appear too small
Be thankful I don't take it all
'cause I'm the taxman,
yeah, I'm the taxman

If you drive a car, I'll tax the street
If you try to sit, I'll tax your seat
If you get too cold, I'll tax the heat
If you take a walk, I'll tax your feet
Taxman

'Cause I'm the taxman,
Yeah, I'm the taxman

Don't ask me what I want it for (ha ha Mr. Wilson)
If you don't want to pay some more (ha ha Mr. Heath)
'cause I'm the taxman,
yeah, I'm the taxman

Now my advice for those who die
Declare the pennies on your eyes
'cause I'm the taxman,
yeah, I'm the taxman
And you're working for no one but mehehel


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 18, 2002)

lol ;-)
I dont like ALL hip hop just some 



Admiral


----------



## edX (Feb 18, 2002)

Cliches

By: Jimmy Buffett 
1975 

She's got a ballpark figure 
He's got a ballpoint pen 
They travel around for weeks at a time 
Writin' down descriptions of the places they been 

She plays guitar but nothin' fancy 
With no intention of becomin' a star 
Only thing that's botherin' him these days 
Is where he's gonna find a good ten-cent cigar 

Cliches 
Good ways 
To say what you mean 
Mean what you say 

She never did make her debut 
He never made it to class 
She's eighty-sixed from the Chart Room 
He's twenty nine and pushin' thirty real fast 

They're funny when they get to rockin' 
Goin' out for a night on the town 
Takin' Polaroid pictures that are never in focus 
Just to look at when they finally slow down 

Full moon 
So soon 
Wishin' every month of the year could be June 

He's always tuned into Star Trek 
She's always tuned into him 
Hidin' his cookies when he gets the munchies 
Tryin' hard just to keep the boy slim 

Tonight they're gonna go star gazin' 
An' try to figure out which one they're near 
But try as they might I don't think they'll reach the height 
You know you can't get there from here 

Full moon 
So soon 
Wishin' every month of the year could be June 

Cliches 
Good ways 
To say what you mean 
Mean what you say 
To say what you mean 
Mean what you say


----------



## Jadey (Feb 19, 2002)

Check out the archive of misheard lyrics:
http://www.kissthisguy.com

Here's an example of Pink Floyd's Another Brick in the Wall part II:

The real lyrics:  
We don't need no education
We don't need no thought control
No dark sarcasm in the classroom
Teacher leave those kids alone

Misheard as:  
We don't need no education
We don't need no BIRTH CONTROL
The dark's a hazard in the classroom
Teacher leave those kids alone

My favorite web site, but they need to update more often.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 19, 2002)

the abba one (dancing queen) was HILARIOUS


----------



## voice- (Feb 19, 2002)

Hey Klink, your melody is fine, but I like these lyrics better


(one, two, thray, four)
(one, two [nasal hocking sound])

I used to be a pinball freak
That's where you'd find me every week
But now it's Pacman
Yeah it's the Pacman

I love to gobble up those dots
Keep pumpin' quarters in the slots
They call it Pacman
Yeah it's the Pacman

At the game arcade, they say I'm hard core
I can play all day 'til my hands are sore
And I quit my job just to play some more
But I won't give up 'til I break high score

Pacman [music from Pacman "intermission"]

Well it's the Pacman
Yeah it's the Pacman

Well it takes a lot of cash to play
(Pacman, get the cherry)
So I'm gonna sell my house today
(Pacman, eat 'em up)

I'm playin' Pacman
Yeah it's the Pac-ma-an

Hey mom, I won't be home this year
(Pacman)
Please forward all my mail right here
(Pacman)
I'm at the Pacman
Yeah it's the Pacman

And you're playing with no one but me
Pacman

[music from Pacman "intermission"]
[sound from when Pacman dies]

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Happy Birthday
by "Weird Al" Yankovic


Lyrics:

Happy birthday
Happy birthday to you
Happy birthday
Happy birthday to you

Well, it's time to celebrate your birthday, it happens every year
We'll eat a lot of broccoli and drink a lot of beer
You should be good and happy that there's something you can eat
A million npeople every day are starving in the street

Your daddy's in the gutter with the wretched and the poor
Your mama's in the kitchen with a can of Cycle Four
There's garbage in the water
There's poison in the sky
I guess it won't be long before we're all gonna die

Happy birthday
Happy birthday to you
Happy birthday
Happy birthday to you

Well, what's the matter little friend, you think this party is the pits
Enjoy it while you can, we'll soon be blown to bits
The monkeys in the pentagon are gonna cook our goose
Their finger's on the button, all they need it an excuse

It doesn't take a military genius to see
We'll all be crispy critters after World War III
There's nowhere you can run to, nowhere you can hide
When they drop the big one, we all get fried

(Come on boys and girls, sing along, ok?)

Happy birthday
Happy birthday to you
Happy birthday
Happy birthday to you
wow! (background screaming, sound effect)

Well there's a punk in the alley and he's looking for a fight
There's an Arab on the corner buying everything in sight
There's a mother in the ghetto with another mouth to feed
Seems that everywhere you look today there's misery and greed

I guess you know the Earth is gonna crash into the sun
But that's no reason why we shouldn't have a little fun
So if you think it's scary, if it's more than you can take
Just blow out the candles and have a piece of cake

Happy birthday
Happy birthday to you
Happy birthday
Happy birthday to you
wow!

Happy birthday
Happy birthday to you
Happy birthday
Happy birthday to you

(Happy Birthday!)

And a pinch to grow an inch!

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Well, that's it. ThinkI typed all that? Think again. Both songs were by "Weird Al" Yankovic and the lyrics from http://www.com-www.com/weirdal/weirdallyrics.html


----------



## Jadey (Feb 19, 2002)

Here's some more from kissthisguy:

Rolling Stones, Ruby Tuesday.

Real Lyrics:
Goodbye Ruby Tuesday

Misheard as:
Goodbye groovy toothpaste


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Feb 21, 2002)

His thoughts like a hundred moths, Trapped in a lampshade, Somewhere within, Their wings banging and burning, On through endless nights, Forever awake he lies shaking and starving, Praying for someone to turn off the lights.

rage.... against.... the.... MACHINE !


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Feb 21, 2002)

IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE.....WISH YOU WERE HERE!   IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE....WISH YOU WERE HERE!

Ich liebe Incubus!


----------



## laron8 (Mar 2, 2002)

ARE YOU THAT SOMEBODY

[Timbaland] 

Dirty South, can y'all really feel me 

East coast feel me 

West coast feel me 

(repeat x 2) 


[Aaliyah - Verse 1 (Playa sings the parentheses)] 

Boy, I been watching you like a hawk in the sky 

That flies, cause you were my prey (my prey) 

Boy, I promise you if we keep bumpin heads 

I know that one of these days (days) 

We gon hook it up while we talk on the phone 

But see, I don't know if that's good 

I been holding back this secret from you 

I probably shouldn't tell it but 


[CHORUS] 

If I, if I let you know 

You can't tell nobody 

I'm talking bout nobody 

Are you responsible 

Boy I gotta watch my back 

cause im not just anybody 

Is it my go, is it your go 

Sometimes I'm goody-goody 

Right now I'm naughty naughty 

Say yes or say no 

Cause I really need somebody 

Tell me YOUR that somebody 


[Aaliyah Verse 2] 

Boy, won't you pick me up at the park right now 

Up the block, while everyone sleeps (sleeps, sleeps) 

I'll be waiting there with my tucks, my loads, my hat 

Just so I'm low key 

If you tell the world (don't sleep, you know that we'll be weak) 

Oh boy, see I'm trusting you with my heart, my soul 

I probably shouldn't let ya but if I 


[CHORUS 2] 

If I, if I let this go 

You cant tell nobody 

I'm talking bout nobody 

Are you responsible 

Boy I gotta watch my back 

cause im not just anybody 

Is it my go, is it your go 

Sometimes I'm goody-goody 

Right now I'm naughty naughty 

Say yes or say no 

Cause I really need somebody 

Tell me YOUR that somebody 


[Timbaland] 

Baby girl 

I'm the man from the big VA 

Won't you come play round my way 

And listen to what I gotta say 

Timbaland 

Don't you know I am the man 

Rock shows here to Japan 

Have people shaking-shaking my hand 

Baby girl, better known as Aaliyah 

Give me hives, corns, and high fevers 

Make the playa haters believe us 

Don'tcha know 

Gotta tell somebody 

Cause 


[Aaliyah] 

Cause I really need somebody 

Tell me you're that somebody 


[Repeat CHORUS 2] 


[CHORUS) 

You can't tell nobody, Im talking about nobody 

I hope you're responsible 

Boy I gotta watch my back 

CAUSE IM NOT JUST ANYBODY 

Is it my go, is it your go 

Sometimes I'm goody-goody 

Right now I'm NAUGHTY NAUGHTY 

Say yes or say no 

Cause I really need somebody 

Tell me YOU that somebody 


[Instrumental break] 


(CHORUS: 

Is it my go, is it your gO 

Sometimes I'm goody-goody 

Right now I'm NAUGHTY NAUGHTY 

Cause I really need somebody 

Tell me YOUR that somebody


----------



## laron8 (Mar 2, 2002)

Tupac keep Yo head up
Some say the blacker the berry, the sweeter the juice
I say the darker the flesh then the deeper the roots
I give a holler to my sisters on welfare
Tupac cares and don't nobody else care
I know they like to beat ya down a lot
When you come around the block brothas clown a lot
But please don't cry, dry your eyes, never let up
Forgive but don't forget keep your head up
And when he tells you you ain't nothin don't believe him
And if he can't learn to love you you should leave him
Cuz sista you don't need him
And I ain't tryin to gash up, I just call em how I see em
You know it makes me unhappy When brothas make babies and leave a young mother to be a pappy And since we all came from a woman Got our name from a woman and our game from a woman
I wonder why we take from our women Why we rape our women, do we hate our women? I think it's time to kill for our women
Time to heal our women, be real to our women And if we don't then we'll have a race of babies That hate the ladies that make the babies And since a man can't make one
HE HAS NO RIGHT TO TELL A WOMEN WHEN AND WHERE TO CREATE ONE So would the real men get up I know your fed up ladies, but keep your head up


----------



## Jadey (Mar 2, 2002)

These lyrics always reminded me of 1984 by George Orwell, but they're not actually based on it according to my Floyd book. Here is:

Julia Dream
by Pink Floyd

Sunlight bright upon my pillow
Lighter than an eiderdown
Will she let the weeping willow
Wind his branches round
Julia dream, dreamboat queen, queen of all my dreams

Every night I turn the light out
Waiting for the velvet bride
Will the scaly armadillo
Find me where I'm hiding
Julia dream, dreamboat queen, queen of all my dreams

Will the misty master break me
Will the key unlock my mind
Will the following footsteps catch me
Am I really dying
Julia dream, dreamboat queen, queen of all my dreams


----------



## tagliatelle (Mar 2, 2002)

Eating a banana is so much fun.
Eating a banana keeps us in the run.
Eating a banana is likes a gun.
Eating a banana tastes like rum.

Go eat a banana!
Go think at Anna!
Go eat a banana!
Go think at Africa!

Eating a banana is so much fun.
Eating a banana keeps us in the run.
Eating a banana is likes a gun.
Eating a banana tastes like rum.

Come to us the Aap Monkeys!
Come to us and steal the keys!
Come to us the Aap Monkeys!
Come to us and make a deal!

Eating a banana is so much fun.
Eating a banana keeps us in the run.
Eating a banana is likes a gun.
Eating a banana tastes like rum.

We are hungry and without food.
We want to eat in the wood.
We are hungry and without food.
We want to eat the neighbourhood.

Eating a banana is so much fun.
Eating a banana keeps us in the run.
Eating a banana is likes a gun.
Eating a banana tastes like rum.


----------



## tagliatelle (Mar 10, 2002)

Film at eleven
There's a war out in the street
Rolling lucky seven
Something feels incomplete

Heads that divide time
Counting backwards in heat
All that's yours, should be mine
Want both sides of the sun to meet

Chorus:
Swing low-sweet sin
Never know-'til I'm in
Riot in English

Somewhere over the cuckoo's nest
Skylark 17
Tiptoes thru the tulips
Do you know what I mean

Conquered by the best of mice
Lipstick and a phone call later
Domino paradise-all for the price
Will you be the one to save her


----------



## AdmiralAK (Mar 10, 2002)

Herve you broke the rule 
but it doesnt matter for now, you are excuses cause you are herve ;-)

here are my lyrics (for the greeks among us, translation will be forthcoming if somene requests it)

My favorite song for this time period

Artist: Dionisis Shinas
Song: Alla Logia min les (Dont say another word)

Kleftes maties  kai ola piran mpros
lathos stigmi mas ksipnisa esthimata
thes na xorisis, psaxnis gia to pos
les m'agapas k'as kaneis lathos bimata

Eisai mikro, ma prepei na to deis
pos stin agapi den xoroun enigmata
pos stin kardia mou den tha kratithis
me uposxesis kai grapta minimata


Alla logia min les, 
ipefiges pos tha ksekatharisis
des tora ti thes
na perimeno den mporo

 alla logia min les, 
klist'tis pliges
prepei na apofasisis
des tora ti thes
na perimeno den mporo


Mazi tou les pos niothis sigouria
pane tris mines, kai den kanis tipota
zita kai tin diki mou aggalia
ma ola auta, ego ta blepo ipopta

Eisai mikro, ma prepei na to deis
pos stin agapi den xoroun enigmata
pos stin kardia mou den tha kratithis
me uposxesis kai grapta minimata

(x2)
{Alla logia min les, 
ipefiges pos tha ksekatharisis
des tora ti thes
na perimeno den mporo

 alla logia min les, 
klist'tis pliges
prepei na apofasisis
des tora ti thes
na perimeno den mporo}



alla logia min les...




Admiral


----------



## macguy17 (Mar 12, 2002)

*Superman* 
So here I am
doing everything I can
holding on to what I am
pretending I'm a superman 
I'm trying to keep
the ground on my feet
it seems the world's 
falling down around me
the nights are all long
I'm singing this song
to try and make the answers 
more than maybe

and I'm so confused
about what to do 
sometimes I want 
to throw it all away

so here I am 
looking older all the time
growing older all the time
feeling younger in my mind

I'm trying to sleep
I lost count of the sheep
my mind is racing faster 
every minute
what could I do more
yeah I'm really not sure
I know I'm running circles
but I can't quit

and I'm so confused 
about what to do 
sometimes I want to 
throw it all away
controlling everything in site

I'm feeling weak
I don't feel right
you're telling me 
I have to change
telling me to act my age
but if all that I can do
is just sit and watch time go
then I'll have to say good bye
life's too short to watch it fly
watch it fly


----------

